# Crawley Audi/Tonbridge Audi - worst service ever !



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am upset, furious, and most certainly NOW NOT  going to buy the TT I had planned to buy from not only this dealer or any other Audi dealer because I WILL NOT BE BUYING AN AUDI WHAT SO EVER !!! 

I went to CRAWLEY AUDI today with my husband and 2 young sons aged 5 and 2 to view a 225 TT Coupe we wanted to purchase. A 110 mile round trip from where we live.

Arrived at CRAWLEY AUDI and went for a test drive with the Salesman whilst Hubs looked after the kids. Loved the car and came back to swap and let Hubs test drive it. He went off to drive it and I waited in the showroom of CRAWLEY AUDI with the children.

Bearing in mind the age of our children, they were quite excited and were playing in the showroom, giggling, laughing and generally having fun. Most importantly they were not being a nuisance or screaming or crying. Whilst Hubs was driving the car, I was told by the showroom receptionist, on behalf of a nameless and faceless manager of CRAWLEY AUDI, to get the children to be quiet or leave the building and go outside (exact words).

Now as it is impossible to keep 2 young boys totally silent in a car showroom,I had no choice but to leave the building and stand outside CRAWLEY AUDI like a lemon. So, while my husband was out test driving the car with our car keys in his pocket, I had to stand in the cold and rain with 2 young children and wait 15mins for him to return with the salesman. All on the demand of a 'manager' of CRAWLEY AUDI who did not have the balls to even tell me himself !! Bear in mind also,that there were 2 token toys there in a massive showroom to entertain the children. I've seen more provision for children in an old volume car manufacturer's showroom, than this brand new all singin all dancing Audi dealership with 11 V6's brand new unregistered V6's out the front.

Now you would think that this 'manager' of CRAWLEY AUDI would have politely said asked me himself, and, instead of throwing me out, would have offered me a quiet room or office within CRAWLEY AUDI to sit and wait for my husband, the customer with cash in his pocket. No not at CRAWLEY AUDI.

Anyway, Hubs gets back and sees me rather upset standing outside CRAWLEY AUDI and I explain what happened to him and the salesman. The salesman then says that he was the 'manager' there today and this shouldn't have happened and mumbled a nothing apology. We gestured to leave CRAWLEY AUDI immediately by unlocking our car which was parked next to the TT when Hubs returned. Instead of suggesting we all go back inside to discuss the purchase of the TT (which incidently we had both decided we wanted) and finding somewhere quiet to sit with the children,he just turned around and walked off back into the dealer with his back to us. Is this how you would expect another 'manager' of CRAWLEY AUDI to behave ??

Anyway, the long and short of this story is that you can build the best looking dealership, selling upmarket cars, but if you employ the wrong people, have the wrong attitude to customers, and worst of all cannot even provision for a customer's children - THE MOST BASIC OF CUSTOMER NEEDS - then AUDI and CRAWLEY AUDI do not deserve my money. They could have sold a very expensive car for cash today with no px.

Arrogance at it's very very worst !! Remember CRAWLEY AUDI and AUDI,the good times won't always last. One day you will have a very expensive dealership in a difficult market. The only customers who will come to you then will be the satisfied ones. Except the way you are going,there won't be any.

In case you wonder why the title includes TONBRIDGE AUDI, it is worth noting that TONBRIDGE AUDI and CRAWLEY AUDI are owned by the same company - so BEWARE !!

Rant over.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Abi - what a load of stuck up tossers. However, it seems to be endemic within not only Audi, but a lot of other prestige car dealers.

When I started looking around for my TT, I went to several dealers and most had a "we've got the car you want, so we can treat you anyway we want" attitude. Harold Wood Audi were the worst. Actually, if I remember correctly, my first ever post on here was on this very subject 

But, I did have a reasonable experience with Nigel Grogan Chelmsford which is where I got the TT from in the end.

I totally agree that it's down to the type of people who work in the showroom and, therefore, you may occasionally get a decent one.

The bottom line though is don't let this put you off buying a TT. I reckon, if you went to some BMW or Merc dealers, you'd possibly get similar treatment. So, just put your fingers up to CRAWLEY AUDI and try somewhere else where they actually want you to spend your hard earned money with them.

Moley


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I sympathise with you Abi, the inident needs reporting to Audi c/s, did you perchance get the name of the guy?

I just hope it hasn`t put you getting another TT permanently, i know how much you wanted to replace the old one


----------



## aman (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi Abi,
OFF TOPIC : IM'd you earlier - did you receive it ok, my PC crashed as it was sending?

BACK ON TOPIC: Oh dear. Sorry to hear about your misfortune today. Know how much you were looking forward to it. :'( I can totally sympathise with your situation. That really is appalling service! 

I thought Executive Audi were bad (that's another story, which could take me hours to write out), but it seems to me that dealerships are just getting worse. Anybody here agree? There are very few Audi dealers in this country that receive positive feedback.

Their poor service by Crawley today has resulted in their loss though. Sorry Abi, feel for you girl. Guess it just wasn't meant to be today? The hunt will go on. Don't worry mate, you'll get the right car, just gonna take longer than expected.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your trouble Abi - they sound like a right load of T***pots. After reading your post I felt like going down there and hot-wiring a couple of the V6's for them.

Had a similar experience at several North West dealers - I don't have kids (but in many ways still am one) - but kept coming up against an attitude of "TT's sell themselves" and all that other Bull.

I tried a total of 4 dealers before eventually going all the way to the midlands to test drive and eventually purchase my TT from a dealer there.

If I was told to what you were by some "manager" I would have whipped out the "emergency choclate bars" and let the kids loose in that nice shiney A8 

A group of the midland and north west TT'ers visited wolverhampton Audi during performance week and they couldn't have been more helpful.

Hope you will change you mind about the TT and try another dealer.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Abi, sorry to hear about your poor treatment.

As others have said, poor customer relations is not confined to Audi dealers - I have had Porsche, BMW and Mercedes in the past, and have experienced pitiful service and product knowledge.

Although biased (I have a TT coupe, and have ordered another), it is an excellent vehicle. And if you and your husband like it, do not be put off by such antics.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

That's sodding awful! I can't keep my mouth shut, and I'd have been giving the manager an earful in a public place for all to hear. Did that in a restaurant once after an appalling meal, and the couple next to us walked out, too! Lessons learned for those in the wrong.

If they can't treat you properly when buying the car from them, what will they be like when you need them for services?

Our garage in Zurich has generally been kind and friendly, and thus have pretty much made the sale of a new Golf or A3 to a colleague, as I heartily recommended them. It's a bit of a no brainer really; who's going to part with thousands of pounds when service is like that? And when you do part with all that hard earned cash, if you are treated right, then you'll pass the message on.

Think Audi: If you treated us all like the lovely people we are  then we'd be singing your praises on a public forum. Free publicity! Turn it around, you monkeys! I'm getting all cross on yor behalf, Abi. 

Pete


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Believe you me, I have been to many many dealers in the last 15 years all different manufacturers too and never been asked to leave ??? . And more importantly today, I really can't believe that I walked away without a single word coming out my mouth either to be quite honest


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

This is disgusting. If I treated my clients like this I would have no business left.

What planet are these people on?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Abi,
Try not to let this bad experience put you off getting the TT you want. Report what happened to Audi Customer Services. This is truly dreadful. They should be ashamed of themselves. I read in another thread of yours how keen you were thinking of getting an S line one. You were all enthusiastic. Â 

Have you got another dealer you can visit? Â :-/


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Abi, sorry to hear of your experience.

I can more than sympathise with this after being completely messed around by a Merc dealer including being asked to wait outside as the showroom was closing despite the promised test drive car being 'on its way over'... it was one of the lesser reasons I went for the TT...

All i can say is that my Audi dealer (Audi Colindale) has been the best I have ever dealt with and nothing has been too much trouble for them (so far) including getting a TTR all the way from Nottingham for me to test drive when I was looking at purchasing...

So not all dealers are tarred with this brush... some are positively helpful... just need to find them...

And Dear Audi Dealers... we know you read this forum, cos some of you told me you do... so how about making some positive comments yourselves once in a while, huh?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just another day of dealerships keeping up their reputations...

Abi, write everying you already have to Audi Customer services and tell them exactly how you have vented your dissatisfaction...perhaps mention a few magazines and ask them how they intend to consider keeping you as a customer.

If nothing happens so be it, if they offer you something it may go some way to helping you with a more friendly dealer if you can find one.


----------



## jonparr (Nov 23, 2003)

Sorry to hear about that experience. Must say I was treated very courteously when purchasing my TT. The dealer was Epsom Audi and despite turning up in a battered P reg Corsa, the Salesman didn't look down their noses at me and were keen to hear my views after the test drive.

The whole purchase process was very smooth and everyone was polite each time I turned up at the garage, so they're not all bad!

Mind you I have yet to have my car serviced there, another 9000 to go!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks guys for all your posts and support.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

Interesting...

I was a similiar experience with this dealer only a month ago!! The garage must only be open about 6-8 weeks, seems they have not changed !!


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear about this experience with Crawley Audi - I too would be writing to Audi customer service to let them know exactly what I thought as a result (sadly I always end up thinking about what I would have said after the event and so while I would in situations like this like to give them a peice of my mind I end up with the letter). 
Interestingly I have had nothing but good experiences (even when accompanied my my son!) when I have been to Lindbrook Audi (which is now Tonbridge Audi) - based on your more recent experience I hope things haven't changed otherwise I will be finding another local dealer to go to.

Ian


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Please make sure they and Audi CS know how you were treated and how it has made you feel, if you do nothing, nothing will be done. If we all continue to accept poor service from anywhere it will just become the norm. On a shopping trip I walked out of four shops yesterday because of crap attitude from staff but made a point of telling them why I was leaving. It probably made no difference but they lost custom all the same.

Maybe all TT owners with kids should turn up at Crawley Audi for an afternoon of browsing


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Maybe all TT owners with kids should turn up at Crawley Audi for an afternoon of browsing Â  Â


Why not just TT owners - we're all kids really [smiley=baby.gif] ;D

Hope this meet will be in the events section soon :

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahhh shall I start one and bring you all with me so you can give them all grief


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Ahhh shall I start one and bring you all with me so you can give them all grief


Go for it ... ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Go for it ... Â ;D
> 
> Moley


Infact lets get the kids all excited with some hyper active juice so they really go for it too in that lovely big vessel like dealership! Â Oh boy, that would be enough to give me a headache and you lot. LOL. ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Do they still do blue smarties ;D

Sounds like you're feeling a bit better today.

Moley


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Ahhh shall I start one and bring you all with me so you can give them all grief


im up for that ;D


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

This makes my blood boil!

Thank god we didn't get the same treatment at Bristol Audi. We did 2 test days there, once for the 225 and once for the V6. We did exactly the same as you, Wife went first and I entertained my 3yr old and then we changed over.

My daughter had a wail of a time getting in and out of all the cars. When she found the boot of the A6 too difficult to get in another member off staff lept up to help her in!!

They got over Â£30k off me after that day. Your dealer should be shot by Audi UK.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Do they still do blue smarties Â ;D
> 
> Sounds like you're feeling a bit better today.
> 
> Moley


I very much am Moley for sure  :-X


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

Abi contact Kevin Rose the director of Audi at Milton Keynes and tell him the story I bet he won't believe it ,but I bet knowing Kevin he will do something about it.
regards malc 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahh thanks for that Malc I will without doubt phone Kevin Rose tomorrow


----------



## x4att (May 7, 2002)

Not trying to be funny but have you thought about the other side to the story ???
Many a time I have been put off going into a shop etc because of kids running around ??? 
They may have had a bad expiereince :


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

My first test drive at an audi dealer......... No probs with the drive just the satement " she will have to stay here "
The Mr's  was not happy  I did not buy from this dealer .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Not trying to be funny but have you thought about the other side to the story ???
> Many a time I have been put off going into a shop etc because of kids running around Â ???
> They may have had a bad expiereince :


Whether they experienced 'kids running around' previously or not is their problem and they should have facilities available for those with a family if they want serious customers to purhcase with serious money.

Nevertheless, I am not saying that all people should love children or even speak to them, smile at them or even look at them, BUT it is the principle that I got thrown out!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> My first test drive at an audi dealer......... No probs with the drive just the satement " she will have to stay here "
> The Mr's Â  Â was not happy Â  Â I did not buy from this dealer .


Looks to me like an Audi's salesman technique here!

Learn the Audi Management way too!

Jesus, they have a lot to learn! [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Abi - that is absolutely disgusting behaviour on the part of the audi folks. I live quite close to that dealer. They are brand new and one would have thought that they would give a damn about their reputation. Obviously NOT! I have a good mind to go down there and give them an earful - including the fact that they will never get a service or car purchase out of me!!!  You are SO absolutely right to be angry.
W.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We could arrange a mass protest meet.....in their yard

demanding an apology and ask how they would like to make amends to ensure Abi remains a customer gets her car, and get some form of compensation i.e. offer that they have a chance to act in a manner that could redeem their reputation on the internet.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Mass protest of TT's sounds great.

After all, it's us that puts the money into their pockets and enables them to build these flashy new dealerships in the first place!!


----------



## validatekev (Jun 18, 2003)

Abi,
Its annoying and Im really sorry to hear of your problem with Audi. :'( I agree with an earlier post and would copy your letter to Audi C/S and Audi UK for without this, your "rant" will just remain a rant. I am in process of writing myself to BMW over the treatment my good lady recieved on trying to purchase one of thier vehicles.
Dont let this put you off though after all the car is brilliant.
Regards
Kev


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

It is difficult to comment really, without having been there, but I have had too many experiences with rowdy children to be entirly sympathetic.

If your children were sitting quietly and not making a noise, then their behaviour towards you is unforgivable and you have every right to boycott the dealer (and the marque if you so wish, although that seems a bit extreme!)

If that is the case however, I cannot see any reason why they would go to the effort to tell you to control your children or leave.

If you knew that you were going to have to sit for a time with no obvious means of entertaining your kids, then the responsibility is yours to keep them amused.
Did you take some toys or books for them to use?

If your children were running round the cars and disturbing other customers then the dealership had every right to ask you to keep them under control - they could face criticism from other customers (like myself), if I cannot relax in quiet surroundings whilst choosing my new car.

As I said though, If yours were little angels, then you have a genuine grievance - dont go back. Only you can answer that though....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Hmmmm.

if they walked up to you with a wing mirror in their hands.....

Dunno about anyone else, but when it comes to visiting car showrooms to contemplate actually spending Â£20K+ (rather than just pop in for a free coffee), *I* get pretty excited, let alone the kids.

At the end of the day, any car showroom - or indeed any shop that is trying to sell products where both adults need to be involved - should (I think) expect to have kids 'loose' (ish).

All it takes is a Â£150 TV / Video combo, half a dozen bean bags and a salesteam that is willing to invest 30 mins in keeping 2 kids even slightly occupied whilst the parents have 1/2 an eye on the colour options.

Instead of which, we get this sort of attitude... 

Abi - hope whatever it is that may happen, does


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

S_Cat_1 - Obviously not a parent then!!

P.S. Just noticed in your other thread, "We are just about to have a baby". Perhaps you could come back and tell us how you get on when taking the nipper along when your car goes in for servicing or how tolerant others are towards you when in restaurants etc. Congrat's anyway.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> It is difficult to comment really, without having been there, but I have had too many experiences with rowdy children to be entirly sympathetic.
> 
> If your children were sitting quietly and not making a noise, then their behaviour towards you is unforgivable and you have every right to boycott the dealer (and the marque if you so wish, although that seems a bit extreme!)
> 
> ...


My point I was attempting to make was, actually, small children giggling is most certainly not a good enough nor professional reason to sling someone out the dealership. But maybe they could have put us in an office somewhere! 
To then stand outside in the wet and cold in a fairly busyish forecourt of cars coming and going for services and warranty work, with two small children in my opinion. And more importantly, for the saleman to walk away with his back completely to us and not entertain a welcome of a sale which was potentially heading his way up until this point.

I am not stuck up, I do have morals and my children are very disciplined, maybe not 'angel's but they know the difference between right and wrong and me controlling their behaviour.

When your parting with the best part of 25k+ CASH, I DO NOT EXPECT TO BE TREATED LIKE THIS FROM A DEALER nor would I expect TT owners to be treated in this manner either which is why I have publicised this, on this forum and this thread to it's full!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS. Got to say I like the sound of a TT day out (with kids) to Crawley...... [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

> S_Cat_1 - Obviously not a parent then!!
> 
> P.S. Just noticed in your other thread, "We are just about to have a baby". Perhaps you could come back and tell us how you get on when taking the nipper along when your car goes in for servicing or how tolerant others are towards you when in restaurants etc. Congrat's anyway.


Hehe thanks. I am sure I am in for a shock, but I know how frustrating it is when there are screaming children running riot everywhere! (I am not saying Abi's were)

The dealership I am sure could have handled this better - sending you outside is an odd way to propagate a sale.

When I was buying my BM, Sytners were absoluely awful - I was 'treated' to a 10 minute testdrive with a salesman that was non too interested and thought I was wasting his time (i was 27 and unshaven I seem to remember...). I took this attitude to mean that he didnt want to sell me a car, and in the end ordered Â£62000 of cars (2 330ci sports) from a dealer in Evesham who were amazing.

I will be choosing very carefully where I inflict my children on other people....


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

2 x 330's - Now that is just plain greedy.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have just spoken to the Manager of Audi's Customer Service. Â And I think he was, as I couldn't hear other operators in the background, like you usually do when you get through to these places.

Not sure how far I will get to be honest, but, it has set the ball rolling nontheless. :


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

> 2 x 330's - Now that is just plain greedy. Â


I had to give one to my brother though :-/

I gave him the slower silver one ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Hmmmm.
> 
> if they walked up to you with a wing mirror in their hands.....


LOL ;D ... now this might have got you the treatment Abi recieved.

Well let's see what Audi CS do in response to Abi's call.

Moley


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Abi, gutted to hear of your hideous treatment! Obviously some pr*7 with no kids.

Give Newton Abbot Audi a call and speak to Simon, he and all at the garage are fantastic. The number is 01626 335365. It's in South Devon but no matter where you are it'll probably be worth the trip.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Abi

Sorry to read about your unfortunate experience at CRAWLEY AUDI  I hope you get this resolved to your satisfaction soon. As others have said, donâ€™t let it put you off another TT, there are one or two decent dealers out there 

Col


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello there. I'm a newbie to this forum having just bought a 225 TT from, you guessed it, Crawley Audi. This was in December and our experience was the complete opposite of Abi's.

As it was the most we have ever spent on a car we went in to the showroom about three times as a family (the wife, me and our two and three year old kids). Each time the showroom receptionist looked after our three year old and kept her occupied and our two year old rampaged around the showroom taking all the velcroed number plates off the cars. Neither of our kids is particularly quiet but at no time did anybody ask us to shut them up or take them out. In fact all the staff were brilliant with the kids.

Perhaps we were just lucky with the staff that were working on the days we went in.

Anyway, I bought my TT and am still looking for any excuse to drive it. I washed it at the weekend for the first time and actually found myself polishing all the covers in the engine bay - never done that before!

Incidentally, I also drove an RS6 as part of the Performance Week. Wow, what a mover!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Steve


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

So Abi, it's obviously just you : ;D 

Moley


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> I am upset, furious, and most certainly NOW NOT  going to buy the TT I had planned to buy from not only this dealer or any other Audi dealer because I WILL NOT BE BUYING AN AUDI WHAT SO EVER !!! Â
> 
> I went to CRAWLEY AUDI today with my husband and 2 young sons aged 5 and 2 to view a 225 TT Coupe we wanted to purchase. A 110 mile round trip from where we live.
> 
> ...


Hi Abi,

I am really sorry to hear about this very bad experience. Please don't let it put you off buying an Audi TT.

I have just dropped an email to the head of customer services at Audi UK detailing this bad incidence and I had asked him to do something about it.

I will let you know what his reply will be.

Cheers.

Mus


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

S6 (unltil ^Abi^ comes in) - for reference 



> I have just spoken to the Manager of Audi's Austomer Service. Â And I think he was, as I couldn't hear other operators in the background, like you usually do when you get through to these places.
> 
> Not sure how far I will get to be honest, but, it has set the ball rolling nontheless.
> 
> ...


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> S6 (unltil ^Abi^ comes in) - for reference


I am not sure if you do, I am a fellow TT Forum member since early last year, I was very upset to read your story cause I too have an Audi TT and had used Audi Crawley once before ( but not had a experience like yours) but felt that someone should report this.....sorry I hadn't realised you had already written to Audi CS as I only read the very first page of your thread.....

My appologies I was only trying to help !

Cheers.

Mus


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I am not sure if you do, I am a fellow TT Forum member since early last year, I was very upset to read your story cause I too have an Audi TT and had used Audi Crawley once before ( but not had a experience like yours) but felt that someone should report this.....sorry I hadn't realised you had already written to Audi CS as I only read the very first page of your thread.....
> 
> My appologies I was only trying to help !
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your help and support. Â I don't have a problem if people on here want to back me up on CRAWLEY AUDI to be honest. Â So feel free to phone. Â The more the merrier. Â Audi Customer Service havn't comeback to me with reference to my phone call I made to them a couple of days ago. Â I guess I am a number, amongst many other problematic phone calls they recieve which they choose to ignore Â :.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

S6MUS / Abi

sorry - perhaps should have worded my post a bit differently - was in a bit of a hurry sorry, and thought MUS might cop some grief (along the lines of 'we know, we are already dealing with it).

Was also only trying to help - apols if it didn't come across that way :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> S6MUS / Abi
> 
> sorry - perhaps should have worded my post a bit differently - was in a bit of a hurry sorry, and thought MUS might cop some grief (along the lines of 'we know, we are already dealing with it).
> 
> Was also only trying to help - apols if it didn't come across that way Â :-/


No problems I can see your all trying to help .

You know, nothing beats confronting people face to face when you have a complaint instead of a phone call to actually get the message across : ;D. Anyway fancy a nice event down at Audi's customer service offices with everyone elses endless lists of complaints along with mine 8)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> No problems I can see your all trying to help Â . Â


cheers Abi


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> S6MUS / Abi
> 
> sorry - perhaps should have worded my post a bit differently - was in a bit of a hurry sorry, and thought MUS might cop some grief (along the lines of 'we know, we are already dealing with it).
> 
> Was also only trying to help - apols if it didn't come across that way Â :-/


No worries mate, Abi I really hope you get to the bottom on this....keep us posted !


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

cheers fella - echo the sentiment


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> Many thanks for your help and support. Â I don't have a problem if folk on here want to back me up on CRAWLEY AUDI to be honest. Â So feel free to phone. Â The more the merrier. Â Audi Customer Service havn't comeback to me with reference to my phone call I made to them a couple of days ago. Â I guess I am a number, amongst many other problematic phone calls they recieve which they choose to ignore Â :.


Just got a reply back from Audi Customer Services !

-------------------------------------------------
Hi Mustafa,
Happy New Year to you too.
Please pass onto your friends my apologises, on behalf of Audi UK for the
unfortunate experience they suffered.
I have passed on your email to the relevant Audi UK Area Sales Mgr. for
Crawley for discussion and action.
Tom Peterkin
Audi Customer Services Operations Manager

----------------------------------------------------------------

I hope that some satisfactory action will follow !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Just got a reply back from Audi Customer Services !
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> Hi Mustafa,
> ...


Ahh thank you Mustafa I owe you one . The guy I spoke to was a Nick Field who said he was a 'Customer Service Manager' whether he was or not is a different note. This was on Monday. He verbally said he was going to let Crawley Audi's area Manager know about my complaint. Whether he did or didn't, still no one has come back to me personally with a refined apologie :.

I know some on here, may think this thread may be going on a little bit by now, but common courtesy of politeness in the world of business doesn't cost anyone anything with an aplogie or a thank you out of principle. Rule one AUDI AND CRAWLEY AUDI.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

you da man!

and there was me expecting them to tell you to bog off. Â 

that'll teach me for being a pessimist. :-X

Half empty glass of water anyone? Â :-[

(or what's left of my humble pie :)


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> Ahh thank you Mustafa I owe you one . Â The guy I spoke to was a Nick Field who said he was a 'Customer Service Manager' whether he was or not is a different note. Â This was on Monday. Â He verbally said he was going to let Crawley Audi's area Manager know about my complaint. Â Whether he did or didn't, still no one has come back to me personally with a refined apologie Â :.
> 
> I know some on here, may think this thread may be going on a little bit by now, but common courtesy of politeness in the world of business doesn't cost anyone anything with an aplogie or a thank you out of principle. Â Rule one AUDI AND CRAWLEY AUDI.


No worries Abi I am glad I was of some help. I am not being a snob at all but my old man is a CEO of a large corporation and he drives several nice cars amongst them an Audi A8 and he has never ever snobbed anybody no matter how better or worse or richer or poorer than him they are.....He has always repeated these words to me " civilty does not cost you anything but in fact it pays you to be courteous".....coming from a successful person I am inclined to agree.....this is why I can't stand rude people.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I said I was sorry!


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> I said I was sorry!


and I said appology accepted !


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And I did say thank you for your support and help


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Abi, I have just come across this TT forum web site and read everybody's comments on Crawley Audi. If you look at the date you will notice that it is Saturday night, most people have better things to do but I felt this important enough to register and reply. Let me first tell you that the Manager at Crawley Audi is one of my best friends, I have known him for over 15yrs. He would never react in this way or allow any of his sales people to do the same. Now do not get the wrong idea, I am not calling you a liar and mistakes do happen, but I think you would be better off speaking to him personally before speaking to people like Kevin Rose and Customer services. Audi take claims like this very seriously. I too have just bought a new TT for the second time - A new V6 - and looking forward to another great car from a Good dealer. Remember mistakes can happen and everyone should be given a second chance


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

>> everyone should be given a second chance

Ummm, Abi did give them a second chance... she told the salesman (who returned with her husband in the TT) what had happened and that she wasn't happy. That was their second chance to put it right, but they didn't.

If the Crawley manager is such a good chap, perhaps he should post on here directly himself, apologise publicly and make some gesture of recompense?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

That's my point though, The Manager was not there, the salesman said he was the manager at the time, all I am saying is it might be a good Idea to speak with the Manager Directly.


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

Agreed the 'real' manager may be able to resolve this and a direct conversation might be the best way forward. But surely by know he must have been given Abi's details by Audi UK (or by your good self as you've found this post!) and the onus is really on him to approach Abi, not the other way round.


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

> Hi Abi, I have just come across this TT forum web site and read everybody's comments on Crawley Audi. If you look at the date you will notice that it is Saturday night, Â most people have better things to do but I felt this important enough to register and reply. Let me first tell you that the Manager at Crawley Audi is one of my best friends, I have known him for over 15yrs. He would never react in this way or allow any of his sales people to do the same. Now do not get the wrong idea, I am not calling you a liar and mistakes do happen, but I think you would be better off speaking to him personally before speaking to people like Kevin Rose and Customer services. Audi take claims like this very seriously. I too have just bought a new TT for the second time - A new V6 - and looking forward to another great car from a Good dealer. Remember mistakes can happen and everyone should be given a second chance


Hi mate, thanks for this comment.

By the way who are you ? Do you work at Audi UK by any chance ? ( I don't mean to be offensive I am merely being inquisitive)

You said that you registered and replied on Saturday, this is a day after I reported this to Audi UK on behalf of Abi ? Did somebody alert you to this web-site ?

Some clarification would be great !

Cheers.

Mustafa


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2004)

No I don't work for Audi. This is what I know and Abi do not take this the wrong way but as I said earlier there is two sides to every story. If I owned a garage with over Â£100,000 worth of cars in the showroom I know that I would protect it and I think everone who has been reading this would do the same, Kids will be kids! apparently they were running all over the showroom and could have damaged cars, this to me is enough of a reason to make you wait somewhere else other than in the showroom. I know it sounds as if I am taking sides but this IS what happened!. I have worked as a salesmanager at a Showroom before and to be honest I have had to make some tough decisions, this is one that I agree with. Abi, I know you do not like the way you have been treated and a part of me does agree with you but they were only protecting some very nice cars which are worth alot of money, please do not forget that by making this decision they have lost a sale and you as a customer, believe me they are not happy! but I am sure that you know this already and will go to another Audi dealer and buy your TT. I am picking mine up tomorrow 3.2 V6 although I am sad to say goodby to my BMW M3 because it is 1 hell of a car!! ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> No I don't work for Audi. This is what I know and Abi do not take this the wrong way but as I said earlier there is two sides to every story. If I owned a garage with over Â£100,000 worth of cars in the showroom I know that I would protect it and I think everone who has been reading this would do the same, Kids will be kids! apparently they were running all over the showroom and could have damaged cars, this to me is enough of a reason to make you wait somewhere else other than in the showroom. I know it sounds as if I am taking sides but this IS what happened!. I have worked as a salesmanager at a Showroom before and to be honest I have had to make some tough decisions, this is one that I agree with. Abi, I know you do not like the way you have been treated and a part of me does agree with you but they were only protecting some very nice cars which are worth alot of money, please do not forget that by making this decision they have lost a sale and you as a customer, believe me they are not happy! but I am sure that you know this already and will go to another Audi dealer and buy your TT. I am picking mine up tomorrow 3.2 V6 although I am sad to say goodby to my BMW M3 because it is 1 hell of a car!! ;D


Points taken, but from my point of view it was the way Abi and her kids were treated that is just not acceptable - do they not recognise that adults who want to buy a car may also have a family Â :-/

If I was a salesroom manager, I would at least have some kid friendly facilities - what on earth is the A2 aimed at for heavens sake Â ???

Moley


----------

